# Mantis Shrimp Eyes Could Show Way To Better DVD And CD players



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

ScienceDaily (Oct. 26, 2009) - The remarkable eyes of a marine crustacean could inspire the next generation of DVD and CD players, according to a new study from the University of Bristol published today in Nature Photonics.

More...


----------



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

mantis shrimp FTW!!!!


----------

